# Paint CD?



## PPBart (Oct 25, 2016)

Can I spray paint over the label of a CD without harming the readability?


----------



## tremmor (Oct 25, 2016)

just buy a cd label and print on it with the printer. That could be risky and not a good idea.


----------



## PPBart (Oct 25, 2016)

tremmor said:


> just buy a cd label and print on it with the printer. That could be risky and not a good idea.



Not interested in whether it's "risky" or a "good idea" -- would it be readable?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 25, 2016)

Might end up eating through the cd so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## PPBart (Oct 26, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Might end up eating through the cd so I wouldn't recommend it.



So a coat of paint (latex, I suppose) would eat thru a CD?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 26, 2016)

Can i ask what you are trying to accomplish?


----------



## PPBart (Oct 26, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Can i ask what you are trying to accomplish?



???  I am trying to find out if I can spray paint over the label of a CD without harming the readability...


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 26, 2016)

PPBart said:


> ???  I am trying to find out if I can spray paint over the label of a CD without harming the readability...


I meant the purpose of using the spray paint.  Technically you can't use certain types of permanent parkers on cd's.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 26, 2016)

I would say no, primarily because the spray paint will spill over the edge of the CD and onto the readable surface.  Also, depending on how thick the paint is applied, it could damage slot-load optical drives.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 27, 2016)

Go ahead and make fun of me... I tried this same thing myself a few years ago out of pure boredom. Long story short I ended up having to get a new stereo after I tried playing it.


----------



## Intel_man (Oct 27, 2016)

The VCR King said:


> Go ahead and make fun of me... I tried this same thing myself a few years ago out of pure boredom. Long story short I ended up having to get a new stereo after I tried playing it.










PPBart said:


> ???  I am trying to find out if I can spray paint over the label of a CD without harming the readability...


Why don't you just print those cd label paper and stick it on top of the cd.


----------



## PPBart (Oct 27, 2016)

The VCR King said:


> ...I ended up having to get a new stereo after I tried playing it.



LOL!  That's why I'm asking the question here...


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 28, 2016)

PPBart said:


> LOL!  That's why I'm asking the question here...


Yeah well TL;DR don't do it.


----------



## Agent Smith (Oct 31, 2016)

I have read that you don't want to write on a CD to increase its life. So paint would be a no, no.


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

TBH I tried this on a Finding nemo DVD and, lets say, R.I.P Nemo and My old laptops DVD Drive.


----------

